#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  Ищу практикующих Линию Рипа в Краснодаре

## Sengel

Доброго времени суток всем!
Ищу практикующих Линию Рипа в Краснодаре или вообще практиков нигмапинцев кто собирается вместе.Заранее благодарю за ответы,всех благ!

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (17.08.2015)

----------


## Joy

Привет!
Ответила личным сообщением.

----------

Sengel (23.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (20.08.2015)

----------


## Эрроа

Привет)) актуально, написал обоим в лс)

----------

